# LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee



## Samso (12. September 2014)

Hallo,
der LSFV-SH will jetzt einen Teil des Westensees kaufen.Der Kaufpreis soll 550000,-Euro plus Nebenkosten betragen (ca.600000,-).

Da der LV dieses Geld aber scheinbar nicht hat, will er es sich von seinen Mitgliedern holen.
Dem Verband schwebt u.A. vor, von jedem seiner ca. 39000 Mitgliedern einen Eimalbetrag von 16,-Euro zu forden, was einen Betrag von 624000,-Euro ausmachen würde.

Er macht es sich hier sehr einfach, da die Vereine dieses Geld einkassieren sollen und dann das Geld an den LV abführen.
Hier wird der schwarze Peter an die Vorstände der Vereine übertragen, denn Diese sollen es jetzt den Vereinsmitgliedern verkaufen!!

Es ist gerade für kleine Vereine sehr schwer, die vielleicht einen Mitgliedsbeitrag von 30,- Euro/Jahr haben, wovon Sie jetzt schon ca. 8,- Euro an den LV abführen, diese Erhöhung zu verkaufen.

Außerden will der LV den Beitrag noch um ca. 0,50 bis 1,- Euro anheben.

Auch der Beitrag für den DAFV soll auch um diesen Betrag steigen.

Es stellt sich hier die Frage, ob der organisierte Angler eine Kuh ist die jetzt ständig gemolken werden soll, oder ob man sich von diesen Verbänden rechtzeitig trennen sollte?

Gruß
Samso


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2014)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Andere Landesverbände (LSFV-NDS) haben sich mit einem LV-Beitrag von 2,50 sogar Rücklagen ansammeln können. Die in NDS haben nach weit über 20 Jahren erst bei der letzten HV den LV-Beitrag auf 4,50 angehoben..

Und das obwohl die nicht, wie der LSFV-SH, auch noch viel Kohle aus der Fischereiabgabe zum bezahlen von Mitarbeitern (z.B. Biologen etc.) und für Projekte kriegen, sondern das selber finanzieren (Fischereiabgabe gibts nicht in NDS) - komisch, scheinbar haben die es in S-H nicht so mit Finanzen, wenn sie mit der vielen Kohle von den organisierten Angelfischern und aus der Fischereiabgabe  keine Rücklagen bilden konnten.. 

Daher ist die Frage berechtigt:


Samso schrieb:


> Es stellt sich hier die Frage, ob der organisierte Angler eine Kuh ist die jetzt ständig gemolken werden soll, *oder ob man sich von diesen Verbänden rechtzeitig trennen sollte?*
> 
> Gruß
> Samso



Meine Meinung dazu ist bekannt - ja, natürlich.

Die organisierten Angelfischer in S-H müssen aber natürlich selber wissen, was sie (bezahlen) wollen..

Sie haben schliesslich ihre Funktionäre und Delegierten selber gewählt...

Für organisierte Angelfischer in S-H ist der Platz, um das zu diskutieren, das Forum des LSFV-SH:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/

Da müssen wenigstens diesmal nicht richtige Angler drunter leiden. 

Wenns wie diesmal nur drum geht, ob sich die organisierten Angelfischer in S-H für Gewässer, die nur für einen kleinen Teil der dortigen Angler interessant sind - und für höhere Bundesverbandsbeiträge - melken lassen. 

Das ist alleine Sache der organisierten Angelfischer in S-H..


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. September 2014)

Die Sache an sich ist ja nicht verkehrt. Gewässer kaufen und für die Angler zugängig machen. In Zeiten wo auch "Naturschutzverbände" Gewässer für die Öffentlichkeit sperren, gilt das umso mehr.

Nur scheint mir der größte Gewinner hier der Verband an sich zu sein. Die Kosten für das Gewässer übernimmt der gemeine Angler, das dann als Eigentum dem Verband zufällt. Und wenn Derjenige, der das Gewässer mitbezahlt hat, an selbigem angeln möchte, muss er noch einmal ordentlich Geld für eine Karte auf den Tisch legen. 

Somit mehr Kosten für die Anglerschaft bei steigendem Gewinn für den Verband. Und da der Verband nun nicht grade als anglerfreundlich gilt, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es für den Angelsport gut ist, wenn diese besonderen "Interessenvertreter" noch mehr Geld haben.

Als Zahler würde ich mir da ziemlich verar$cht vorkommen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für organisierte Angelfischer in S-H ist der Platz, um das zu diskutieren, das Forum des LSFV-SH:
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/
> 
> Da müssen wenigstens diesmal nicht richtige Angler drunter leiden.



Für den "Tipp" hättest du selber Punkte verdient. Du weisst ganz genau das jegliche kritische Diskussion dort unterbunden wird und nur "Nackenkrauler" erwünscht sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2014)

Jeder organisierte Angelfischer in S-H kriegts doch, wies die Mehrheit wünscht, was sie bezahlen und wählen - und damit auch das, was sie verdient haben......

Wayne juckts also in diesem Fall??

Vor allem:
Warum solls denn richtige Angler jucken, wenn mal (ausnahmsweise) nur organisierte Angelfischer betroffen sind??



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da müssen wenigstens diesmal nicht richtige Angler drunter leiden.
> 
> Wenns wie diesmal nur drum geht, ob sich die organisierten Angelfischer in S-H für Gewässer, die nur für einen kleinen Teil der dortigen Angler interessant sind - und für höhere Bundesverbandsbeiträge - melken lassen.
> 
> Das ist alleine Sache der organisierten Angelfischer in S-H..



Da kann man sich mal zurücklehnen und geniessen ;-))))

PS:
Was ich ja witzig finden würde, wäre folgendes Szenario..

Dass die den See kaufen und der zuständige grüne Minister irgendwann den ganzen See unter Naturschutz stellt (ein Teil ists meines Wissens jetzt schon, mit Angelverbot )..

So dass dann vielleicht nur Bootsangeln möglich wäre in begrenztem Umfange..

Da das ja bei Kiel liegt, könnten sie dann nen schönen Vorstandssee draus machen ;-)))


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. September 2014)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Egal wie düster das Szenario auch sein mag, hier oben ist alles möglich.


----------



## mathei (12. September 2014)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

vielleicht auch bildung eines pools. um so mehr gewässer du besitzt, um so mehr mitglieder kannst du binden. wird ne spannende sache. wenn der angler mit kauft und dann noch fürs angeln bezahlen sollte. wird ne heiße kiste. und was ist, wenn er aus dem verein austritt, bekommt er dan seinen anteil wieder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2014)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



mathei schrieb:


> . wenn der angler mit kauft und dann noch fürs angeln bezahlen sollte. .


Hast Du falsch verstanden - die organisierten Angelfischer kaufen nichts!!

Sie geben (schenken) nur landesweit das Geld dem LSFV-SH, damit der kaufen kann...

Und danach die Erlaubniskarten wiederum an die paar organisierten Angelfischer verkaufen kann, die da in der Nähe wohnen und da angeln wollen....


----------



## kati48268 (12. September 2014)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Wäre der See das einzige SH-Verbandsgewässer?

In NRW ist das teilweise mit dem Kanalnetz & einigen Seen ja schon ewig so. Zugang zu Kanälen bekommt man als Nicht-Organisierter auch mit Tageskarte, aber Jahreskarte für die Kanäle & für die Seen (dort keine Tageskarten!) kriegt man nur über eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft.
Das bindet Angler.
Würde ein Verein aus dem LV austreten wollen, rennen ihm jede Menge Mitglieder davon, weil sie scharf auf die Jahreskarten der Verbandsgewässer sind.

Fair wäre so ein Kauf mit freiwilliger Beteiligung & damit vergünstigtem oder von mir aus auch exklusivem Zugang. So hätte der einzelne Angler die Wahl.
Aber davon ist ja hier nicht die Rede...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2014)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

In NRW sind das gepachtete Gewässer, nicht gekaufte, oder?

Hier geht es ja um den Kauf eines Gewässers, obwohl die vom LV dafür augenscheinlich keine Kohle haben.

Da dann in S-H auch noch die im LV organisierten Angelfischer die Kohle zum Kauf geben (schenken) sollen, weil der LV schlecht gewirtschaftet hat und trotz hoher Beiträge und viel Kohle aus der Fischereiabgabe scheinbar dazu keinerlei Rücklagen gebildet hat (die wollen ja wohl den gesamten Kauf aus zusätzlich von den mittelbar organisierten Angelfischern abgerippter Kohle bezahlen, können demnach keinerlei Rücklagen haben oder einsetzen wollen)..

Bewirtschaften oder kaufen..
2 Paar Stiefel...

Vergleichen könntest Du das aus NRW also mit dem gepachteten NOK, nicht mit dem Kauf (ohne eigene Kohle) eines Gewässers wie beim Westensee..



> Würde ein Verein aus dem LV austreten wollen, rennen ihm jede Menge Mitglieder davon, weil sie scharf auf die Jahreskarten der Verbandsgewässer sind.


Naja, dass man nicht wegen Inhalt oder der sonstigen "Arbeit" freiwillig in Verbände eintritt, sollte jedem vernünftig Denkenden klar sein..

Ohne solche "Erpressungsmethoden" über die Gewässer, würde doch kein Vernünftiger freiwillig solche Verbände bezahlen und da eintreten, oder (was glaubst Du, wie viele Vereine/organisierte Zahler auch der LSFV-SH weniger hätte ohne NOK? Viele Vereine haben sich ja nur für die billige NOK-Karte gegründet und gar kein eigenes Gewässer)?

;-)))

Wie gesagt, ich finds klasse, dass das mal interne Probleme der organisierten Angelfischer ohne Auswirkung auf richtige Angler sind (wie bei Nachtangelverbot, Schleppangelverbopt, Abknüppelgebot, allgemeine Mefoschonzeit etc., was sich die LV gerne so einfallen lassen, wovon dann auch richtige Angler betroffen sind).

Und man das daher zurückgelehnt in Ruhe beobachten und geniessen kann...


----------



## kati48268 (13. September 2014)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In NRW sind das gepachtete Gewässer, nicht gekaufte, oder?
> 
> Hier geht es ja um den Kauf eines Gewässers, obwohl die vom LV dafür augenscheinlich keine Kohle haben.
> ...


Hast Recht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. September 2014)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich finds klasse, dass das mal interne Probleme der organisierten Angelfischer ohne Auswirkung auf richtige Angler sind



Das wird für "richtige Angler" zum Problem, wenn das Gewässer zukünftig dann nur noch für Verbandsmitglieder zugängig ist. Nix Tageskarten für Nicht-Mitglieder. Beispiele gibt es hier in Bayern schon. |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2014)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Das hat aber mit dem Thema - Kauf  eines Gewässers ohne Kohle - nix zu tun.

Das aussperren machen die ja auch mit gepachteten Gewässern, wenns drauf ankommt..

Dass die Verbände so oder so nicht gerade anglerfreundlich sind, sollte sich doch inzwischen rumgesprochen haben...


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. September 2014)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Leider weiss ja niemand wieviel Mitglieder der Verband wirklich hat. Einige Angler sind ja auch in mehreren Vereinen. Der Verband weiss schon warum er selber nur die Vereine als Mitglieder hat und keine einzelnen Personen/Angler. 

So wird der (Zwangs)-Beitrag eben mehrfach fällig.

Somit sind die 16 Euro auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Ist man in 4 Vereinen sind es gleich 64 Euro (+ das übliche 4 fache Zwangsgeld). Damit ist das schon eine ganz andere Hausnummer, vor allem wenn einen das Gewässer nicht interessiert, zu weit weg ist oder die Jahreskarte zu teuer ist. :q

Wie gesagt, wenn ich in 3-4 Vereinen wäre und 48-64 Euro ablaschen darf um anschliessend noch die Jahreskarte zu kaufen würde ich mir verschaukelt vorkommen.

Fairer und besser für den Angelsport wäre wohl das Modell, das sich jeder Angler seine Mitgliedschaft beim Verband freiwillig aussuchen kann. Dann wüsste man zumindest wieviel Leute man hat und was es pro Nase kostet. Und der Verband hätte einen gewissen Zwang sich für die Belange der Angler einzusetzen.

Aber ich vermute mal, das unsere Verbände bei so einem Modell keine Überlebenschance hätten.

Also Augen zu und durch. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2014)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Ja und?

Nur ca. 2/3 der organisierten Angelfischer sind in nur einem Verein, ist doch nix Neues.
Ebenso nix Neues, dass die sich so mit Beiträgen zu Landes- und Bundesverband abzocken lassen und damit auch die Mitgliedszahlen der Verbände hübschgerechnet werden.
Nicht repräsentativ:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265089

So wollen die im LSFV-SH organisierten Angelfischer es halt auch - die bräuchten ja nur festschreiben, wer als Person einmal bezahlt hat, braucht bei seinen anderen Vereinen nicht mehr doppelt oder mehrfach LV- und BV-Beiträge oder Sonderumlagen zu bezahlen.

Ob für LV-Beitrag oder für solche Zusatzgeschichten wie beim Westenseekauf (die brauchen ja auch nur eine Marke, wer die vorlegt, bei dem wird dann der zusätzliche Beitrag für seine anderen Verein  erlassen. Könnte man auch mit dem Beitrag für den Bundesverband so machen, den solche Leute ja auch mehrfach bezahlen und mit der geplanten Zusatzumlage für den DAFV  für 2015 und der Beitragserhöhung ab 2016: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4205324#post4205324) ..

Aber wayne juckts?

Wie gesagt:
Trifft ja nur die da organisierten Angelfischer und keine Angler allgemein - hoffentlich werden sie richtig gemolken, wenn sie sich das gefallen lassen...

Nicht besser verdient.....

So what??

Immer ran und abkassieren!!

Die organisierten Angelfischer, die lassen sich das schon gefallen, leichte Beute für Verbände ;-)))

(die verlangen auch ja keine Offenlegung, was der Verband wirklich ausgibt und einnimmt wie z. B. beim NOK - da weiss ich, dass früher (nicht heutiges Präsidium!) auch nicht mal das ganze Präsidium (selbst auf Nachfrage) informiert wurde und die Zahlen unter Verschluss gehalten wurden, keine Ahnung wie das heute ist oder beim Westensee)..


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2014)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Immerhin kommt bei den organisierten Angelfischern im LSFV-SH-Forum doch nun auch etwas wie eine Diskussion auf zum Thema.

Für die, welche das interessiert und die sich dort an der Diskussion beteiligen wollen:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?20981-Umfrage-zum-Kauf-des-Westensses-durch-den-LSFV
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?20837-Vier-Regionalkonferenzen-nach-der-Sommerpause

(PS:
 Die kündigen jetzt auf der Seite des LSFV-SH eine rechtzeitige Information der Mitglieder (also Vereine, nicht organisierte Angelfischer) an. 
Mit einer Zusammenfassung nach den Regionalkonferenzen. 
Mal sehen, was da die SHler berichten, wie viel nicht so Verbands-Linienkonformes in dieser Zusammenfassung steht - oder ob da nur mehr oder weniger Vorteile nach LV-Gusto aufgezählt/zusammen gefasst werden..)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. September 2014)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Schön ist doch, dass vermutlich nahezu zeitgleich einer Erhöhung/ Umlage oder was auch immer für den DAFV zugestimmt wird. Der LV haut die Kohle sinnlos und für nix auf den Kopf und kassiert noch einmal extra, um das eigene Konto (Kauf des Westensee) zu füllen. Und die Angler lassen das mit sich machen. Bin ich froh, dass die keine Kohle mehr von mir bekommen und ich mir keinen Kopf um eine Umlage machen muss. Würden die eine Beitragserhöhung für den DAFV ablehnen, wäre der Kauf des Westensee kein Problem mehr. Wäre aber ja im Sinne der (organisierten) Angler und somit einfach nur doof ;-) So zahlte der Angler einfach den ganzen Kram und gut. Wobei sich anscheinend in manchen Vereinen Widerstand gegen das Projekt regt.

 Ach ja. Mit dem Kauf berufen sich alle auf die Satzung- beim DAFV ist das jedoch kein Thema und alles wird vom LV geschluckt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2014)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wayne juckts?
> 
> Wie gesagt:
> Trifft ja nur die da organisierten Angelfischer und keine Angler allgemein - hoffentlich werden sie richtig gemolken, wenn sie sich das gefallen lassen...
> ...


----------



## Koalabaer (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Dieses kaufen und alleine bestimmen macht mir immer Bauchschmerzen.
Hier wäre es zwar pro-angeln aber: sollte der zb. NABU etc. zum Zuge kommen, könnte er auch ein Angelverbot durchdrücken.

In Brandenburg wird da gerade um einige Gewässer gerungen!

Hier haben aber gerade die Kommunen ein gewaltiges Mitspracherecht. Letztendlich werden sie sich für was entscheiden? Geld ist hier ja so reichhaltig vorhanden... das es nicht als Grund in Frage kommt. :vik:

Aber Rettung naht: Ein paar Retter haben sich gefunden... alles besser zu machen. Gelabert haben sie schon viel... aber gemacht? #c

Wird besser oder so...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Hier gehts um Westensee in SH, nicht um Brandenburg.

Dafür kannst Du gerne ein eigenes Thema aufmachen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. August 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Man hört ja nichts offizielles mehr zum Westenseekauf- selbst die Kreisverbände und Vereine kennen wohl nicht den aktuellen Stand.

Dafür erzählen die Jäger hier oben, dass sie - sollte der gemeinsame Kauf zustande kommen - zukünftig im Westensee kostenlos angeln dürfen (zumindest ist es wohl so geplant).... Unter welchen Bedingungen weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Jetzt ist es ja amtlich- der Westensee gehört jetzt laut einer regionalen Zeitung den Jägern und Fischern! So heißt es zumindest in einem Artikel über den Kauf. Man habe mit dem Kauf des Westensees das Gewässer für die nächste Generation sichern wollen und verhindert, dass das Land SH den Westensee erwirbt. Woher wissen die denn, dass überhaupt Interesse des Landes bestand? Immerhin darf aber *auch noch* am Westensee geangelt werden, denn den Schwerpunkt werden zukünftig Camps und Projekte für Kinder und Jugendliche bilden. Nicht zum angeln, sondern zur Umweltbildung! 

Immerhin wurde erwähnt, dass eine Hälfte des Westensee bereits ein Naturschutzgebiet ist. 

Was logischerweise in dem Artikel nicht erwähnt wurde, dass es Interessengruppen gibt, die einen Kauf durch die Jäger und Fischer skeptisch sehen und nicht gutheißen. Sie werden das Gewässer zukünftig deutlich intensiver beobachten und kontrollieren. Zuwiderhandlungen werden rigoros an das Umweltministerium gemeldet. Man hoffe dadurch dem Ziel "den Westensee mittelfristig im Ganzen als Naturschutzgebiet auszuweisen" ein Stück näher kommen zu können. 

Erwähnt wurde allerdings, dass den Westenseekauf die Angler (und Vereine) bezahlt haben (und natürlich die Jäger aus Rücklagen). Als Gegenleistung können Jugendgruppen dann freie Aufenthalte bekommen oder vielleicht auch eine Freigabe des Westensee für Angler. Wurde das den Anglern nicht vor dem Kauf schon schmackhaft gemacht? Jetzt ist das nur noch "ein Gedanke"? Interessant ist natürlich, wenn man den See für Angler (und Jäger?) freigibt, wie sich zukünftig die Mietkosten für Boote darstellen. Mehr Angler, mehr Abnutzung der Boote = höhere Mieten für die Boote? Erhöhung der Mietkosten für die Boote, um bei einer Freigabe für die Angler (und Jäger?) die Einnahmeausfälle durch den Wegfall der Tageskarten zu kompensieren? Kreativität ist gefragt und irgendwann wird auch der Letzt merken, dass er nichts geschenkt bekommen wird!

*In einem Punkt stimme ich den Jägern und Fischern zu. Es ist wichtig, den jungen Menschen die Natur wieder näherzubringen.* Muss man dafür aber so viel Geld ausgeben? Ich gehe mit meinen Kindern in den Wald vor meiner Haustür, an die Ost- oder Nordsee oder einfach auch nur mal an die Seen oder Flüsse in SH. Ich musste dafür bisher weder einen See, noch die Ost- oder Nordsee erwerben. Und auch der Wald vor meiner Tür gehört mir nicht...

Spaßig finde ich auch noch die in dem Artikel beschriebenen guten Fangaussichten am Westensee auf Aal und Karpfen. Laut Statistik des LSFV SH wurden in 2014 und 2015 *keine Karpfen* und lediglich *2 (in Worten ZWEI) Aale* gefangen. Nein, nicht pro Tag, sondern von allen Anglern in 2 Jahren. Wenn das mal keine rosigen (Fang-)Aussichten sind... 

 Also gut angelegtes Geld- zumindest für die Umweltbildung. Deshalb stört es die organisierten Angler vermutlich auch nicht, dass das Angeln dort zweitrangig ist. Lohnt sich eh nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Was erwartest Du den von den Honigmangelernährten beim LSFV-SH?

Dass die ein Gewässer kaufen, damit die, die das bezahlen, auch da angeln können?

Nicht Dein Ernst, oder?

So kriegen die zahlenden organisierten Angelfischer in den Vereinen des LSFV-SH, was sie über ihre Vorsitzenden beschliessen liessen und demnach die mehrheitlich wollen:
Einen Renommiertümpel fürs Präsidium in Geschäftsstellennähe für die "Bildung"...

Sonst hätten die doch, den Regeln der Demokratie folgend, anders entschieden, wenn die das Gewässer zum Angeln für Angler gewollt hätten, oder?

Biete ne Wette an:
Wenn da erst die Einzelheiten zum Kauf, Preis, Bedingungen, Verträge der GbR, evtl. Einschränkungen für die Angler so langsam rauskommen werden (und dass der LSFV-SH bis August alle Rücklagen aufgebraucht hat und so die Angler über ihre Vereine oder KV alleine zahlen müssen), wird noch so einiges an "netten Überraschungen" rauskommen....... 

Sie befinden sich nun ja auch schon in der "Findungsphase", was da alles geschehen soll am Westensee - jetzt, NACH dem Notartermin.......

Honig, Herr, gib Honig...........
;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

So langsam wachen einige im Honigmangelforum auf, nachdem (zumindest einige) merken, dass irgendwie dieser Westenseekauf und die Versprechungen drumrum anders laufen als mal gedacht/versprochen vom LSFV-SH..

Man kann kostenlos angeln - aber nur mit kostenpflichtigen Booten vom Verband ;-)))

Regeln, Bedingungen etc. wie das gehen soll, scheint noch unbekannt - bei vielen..

Das muss man reservieren, das geht aber noch nicht, gibts keine Seite und Infos dazu - ausser für einen eingeweihten Kreis "Informierter", die es schon geschafft haben, zur Saisoneröffnung alle Boot weg zu reservieren..

Scheint halt doch ein Vorstandsgewässer zu werden für Eingeweihte, für den der Rest blechen sollte...

Wie üblich dazu keine Einlassung der Verbandssgeschäftsführung..
Zum geniessen ab hier:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...er-des-LSFV-SH&p=382301&viewfull=1#post382301


Da aber die Zahler im LSFV-SH eh alles schlucken, kann man das nun amüsiert verfolgen, wie sich das entwickeln wird..


----------



## Cynastorix (14. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Das alle Boote vegeben sind habe  ich schon fast erwartet. Das Verhalten der Vereinsmeierer ist mal wieder so typisch. Da muss man sich schon mit den grottigen Verbandsbooten abgeben und dann werden die auch noch unter der Hand verschachert.


----------



## Jose (14. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Man kann kostenlos angeln - aber nur mit kostenpflichtigen Booten vom Verband ;-)))
> ...




ich liebe sowas, erinnert mich an freudig erregte kindertage am autoscooter: "eine fahrt 25 pfennig". erschwinglich - aber dann Die Lehre fürs leben: "Einzelfahrer zahlen doppelt".
da hat sich noch was aus der "guten alten zeit" in den verband rübergerettet  #d

sind ja auch von vorgestern


----------



## Deep Down (14. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*



Jose schrieb:


> sind ja auch von vorgestern



Meinste die haben auch noch ne Jeansjacke mit Maffay und Zündapp-Flügel auf dem Rücken und ne Haarbürste in der Brusttasche?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Das waren wohl eher die mit Hornbrille und Flicken am Jacketellbogen, die versuchten das "Rauchen verboten", "Rasen nicht betreten" und " Hier Ruhe!" durchzusetzen.........
:g:g:g


----------



## Jose (14. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

warst wieder mal schneller, thomas #6


----------



## Deep Down (14. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Etwa noch die, die aus dem Chor der Anständigen heraus andere als "Gammler" bezeichneten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

nu hastes ;-))


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*



> Etwa noch die, die aus dem Chor der Anständigen heraus andere als "Gammler" bezeichneten?



Etwa die, die einst auf diesem legendären Soundtrack hängengeblieben sind  :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pA6IPJB5_Vg


----------



## Jose (14. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

booooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaah,
den kannte ich ja noch gar nicht. von 1966. geruch nach kristallnaach

_"junge, komm bloß nicht wieder, nie wieder nachhaus"

_
zum aufatmen


----------



## Deep Down (15. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Etwa die, die einst auf diesem legendären Soundtrack hängengeblieben sind  :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pA6IPJB5_Vg



Genau die!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Nu gehts ab, es meldet sich einer der Bevorzugter und hackt nu aufm "doofen Rest" rum ;-)

Erhellend ;-)


----------



## Deep Down (15. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Das ist ja mal ne geile Nummer!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Honigmangel ;-))))


----------



## Honeyball (15. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Und mitten drin mal wieder der größte Verbandsrektalkrabbler zwischen den Küsten....
Soviel Realsatire findet man selten!!!


----------



## KptIglo (15. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Tja, man hättes es wissen können, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
 Nun gilt "Wer nicht hören kann muss fühlen", das Westenseeprojekt war eine besondere Art von Crowdfunding wie wir es schon von anderer Stelle kennen, alle bezahlen für etwas und erhalten später dann doch nix dafür.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Ich find das auch gerecht, so gesehen - gewarnt hatten lange genug vorher viele (nicht nur wir hier)...

Ich find nur den Preis für die Mietboote vom Verband für seine Zahler zu gering, da müsste noch ordentlich was drauf (lernen durch Schmerzen...) ..

;-))))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Großartig! Der Lxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx vom Verein ohne eigene Gewässer - wohlgemerkt der größte Befürworter für den Kauf - hat (als Belohnung?) ein Vorbuchungsrecht unter der Hand und lacht die restlichen 39.000 Mitglieder auch noch öffentlich im Verbandsforum aus. Da würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn der am 01.Mai nicht auf den See kann.


----------



## Wegberger (15. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Hallo,

also ich finde es klasse ! 

Der LSFV ist doch gradlinig und ohne umschweife immer gegen den dummen Beitragsmichel.#6 Jeder Angler kriegt den Verband für den er stimmen läßt.#c

Jetzt erwarte ich noch, dass die Vereine aus S-H für Pflege und Hege des Westensees aus ihren Reihen Personal abstellen müssen. Dann kann der Michel beim Arbeitsdienst die previligierten Sonnenkönige beim Angeln zuschauen.

Die sind doch wegen der Dorsch-Hege mit Freizeit beschlagen.


----------



## smithie (15. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Großartig! Der Lxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx vom Verein ohne eigene Gewässer - wohlgemerkt der größte Befürworter für den Kauf - hat (als Belohnung?) ein Vorbuchungsrecht unter der Hand und lacht die restlichen 39.000 Mitglieder auch noch öffentlich im Verbandsforum aus. Da würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn der am 01.Mai nicht auf den See kann.


Der hat sich halt im Gegensatz zu anderen rechtzeitig um den 1. Mai gekümmert. Nicht so, wie die ganzen anderen, die jetzt 2-3 Wochen vorher kommen und noch schnell zum 1. Mai auf den See wollen... 
[kann Spuren von Ironie enthalten]

Mich würde interessieren, wo er das Boot gemietet hat - dazu muss es ja offensichtlich eine Anlaufstelle gegeben haben -> die er aber irgendwie nicht nennen will.


----------



## Wegberger (15. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Hallo,



> Mich würde interessieren, wo er das Boot gemietet hat - dazu muss es ja  offensichtlich eine Anlaufstelle gegeben haben -> die er aber  irgendwie nicht nennen will.


Klar ...erst wenn bis 2020 alles guten Termine weg sind, dann bekommt der Michel die Informationen. 
|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Wichtig ist doch nur, dass die Sonnenkönige und deren Lakaien wissen wo das Buchungs-Buch ist. Der Rest trägt sich eh bei Arbeitsdienst ein.

Viel mir gerade ein .... 2022, denn die Christel-Bine will doch bestimmt ihren Monsanto-Freunden auch bei feinen Bootstouren die deutsche Gemütlichkeit und das Ehrenamtzepter zeigen. Da wird dann das feine Geschirr und Essen gereicht .... und der Michel darf sogar abräumen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

was seid ihr pöhse - gefällt mir ;-))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

geht immer weiter da - herrlich, wie die sich da offenbaren in ihrer Denke, in ihrer Art und Weise ;-))..


----------



## Honeyball (16. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr habt #d

Leute, die schon seit Jahrzehnten für Nichtstun Geld bezahlen, können doch auch mal zur Abwechslung für Nichtshaben zahlen.

Da nützt auch kein Honig mehr was.
Man hat ein Gewässer erworben, damit die Naturschützerindustrie da kein Reservat draus macht und hat sich das notwendige Geld dafür von Leuten geholt, die schon immer dafür bekannt waren, brav ihre Beiträge zu bezahlen und alles abzunicken, auch wenn es der allergrößte Murks ist, was die oberen da verzapfen. 

Und jetzt kommt tatsächlich einer da angesch.... und will in dem Tümpel auch noch angeln #d


Echt, Leute, dass RTL2 da noch keine Serie draus gemacht hat, wundert mich jetzt doch etwas.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Da nützt auch kein Honig mehr was.


Aber es wär mal sowohl was ganz Neues da wie auch ein Anfang...
:g:g


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Mein persönlicher Freund kippt weiter ordentlich Wasser auf die Mühlen derjenigen, die bezahlt haben, aber nicht durch Kontakte zum LSFV SH vorab ein Boot buchen können und findet sich dabei auch noch wichtig und cool.

Frei nach dem Motto "Ich habe ja meine Termine fix, gibt ja auch noch andere Termine, eventuell sogar an einem Wochenende. Naja, und wenn nicht gibt es ja auch noch andere Gewässer". Mir persönlich geht das am Allerwerstesten vorbei, das ist sein Glück |supergri|supergri.

Würde ich da angeln wollen und "unter der Hand" wären die Boote vorab an Priviligierte vermietet worden, hätte das einen persönlichen Besuch in Kiel zur Folge. Ich hätte darauf bestanden, dass alle Mitglieder zur gleichen Zeit über ein Onlineportal die Buchungsmöglichkeit bekommen hätten und alle bisherigen Buchungen gelöscht werden. 

Das kann doch wirklich nicht deren Ernst sein, oder? Halten die Mitglieder da wirklich alle den Mund und lassen sich auch das noch gefallen, obwohl sie das Gewässer bezahlt haben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Honig - es muss am Honig liegen.........


----------



## Franky (17. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Empfiehl doch mal diese Institution...
http://www.imkerschule-sh.de

Is schon hart, was da abgeht!


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So langsam wachen einige im Honigmangelforum auf, nachdem (zumindest einige) merken, dass irgendwie dieser Westenseekauf und die Versprechungen drumrum anders laufen als mal gedacht/versprochen vom LSFV-SH..


es sind die gleichen, die vor knapp drei jahren schon wach waren.
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?17797-Westensee/page55
was der verband gedacht hat, wissen wir nicht, versprochen haben sie ja eigentlich auch nix, alle konkreten fragen wurden geflissentlich ignoriert.

ebenfalls die gleichen, frohlocken heute, noch schlimmer, sie grinsen einem dabei auch noch frech ins gesicht.
das macht mich so richtig wütend, eine echte frechheit was da gerade abläuft.

kein wunder daß dieser *zensiert*verband sich so bedeckt beim baglimit für dorsche hält, gibt ja an dem supertollen megasee auch eins - für boote.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

ich finds lustig, wie sich da manche entlarven in ihrem puren Egoismus (von wegen Verein, vereint, zusamen etc.) ...

Stabilisiert mein persönliches Bild von diesem Verband...

Gut, dass es auch richtige Anglerverbände gibt...
;-)))


----------



## Darket (18. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Nur damit ich das richtig verstehe, weil ich das Thema nur am Rande verfolgt habe. Der Landesanglerverband S-H kauft für teuer Geld einen See, der laut Wikipedia knapp 7000 Quadratkilometer Wasserfläche hat, um diesen dann prinzipiell kostenfrei den Mitgliedern zur Verfügung zu stellen, mit der geringfügigen Einschränkung, dass man dort nur von einem der 8 (in Worten acht!) vorhandenen Boote Angeln darf? Echt jetzt? Acht? Und nicht vom Ufer? Halleluja, die müssen echt krasses Zeug rauchen da oben im Norden.


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*



Darket schrieb:


> Nur damit ich das richtig verstehe, weil ich das Thema nur am Rande verfolgt habe. Der Landesanglerverband S-H kauft für teuer Geld einen See, der laut Wikipedia knapp 7000 Quadratkilometer Wasserfläche hat, um diesen dann prinzipiell kostenfrei den Mitgliedern zur Verfügung zu stellen, mit der geringfügigen Einschränkung, dass man dort nur von einem der 8 (in Worten acht!) vorhandenen Boote Angeln darf? Echt jetzt? Acht? Und nicht vom Ufer? Halleluja, die müssen echt krasses Zeug rauchen da oben im Norden.


du hast die nutzungsgebühr für ein boot pro tag in höhe von acht euro vergessen, aber ansonsten trifft das so wohl in etwa zu.


----------



## Wegberger (18. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Hallo,



> wie sich da manche entlarven in ihrem puren Egoismus



glaubst du echt das das Angler sind #d Dachte das wären schlecht gemachte Antwort-Bots#c


----------



## Darket (18. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Nagut, die Nutzungsgebühr halte ich da ja noch für zu vernachlässigen. Könnte man da seinen eigenen Kahn reinsetzen, vom Belly oder mit der Wathose Angeln (die Ufer sind wie man liest wohl schlecht zugänglich), Hätte man ja prinzipiell sowas ähnliches wie eine Wahl. 

7000 Quadratkilometer ist natürlich Unsinn, so groß ist nochmal der Bodensee. Da hat Wikipedia mich irregeleitet. Hat jemand ne korrekte Größenangabe? Nur interessehalber.


----------



## Wegberger (18. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Fläche: 40,47 km²


----------



## gründler (18. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe,ist doch nur ein teil für Angler und Jagd freigegeben???

http://kjs-rendsburg-ost.de/hegeringe/bossee

Hier mal ne Hegering Karte.

und hier die genannte teilfläche
http://www.ljv-sh.de/component/content/article/686-jaeger-und-angler-kaufen-westensee

Ich denke mal das die Reviergrenzen (Jagd) ähnlich verlaufen wie die Angelflächengrenze bezw. könnte die gleiche Grenze sein,da man sich bei Kauf gern an sowas orientiert.

#h


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Fläche: 40,47 km²



das ist die fläche der gemeinde westensee, der westensee ist ca. 720 ha groß.



gründler schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe,ist doch nur ein teil für Angler und Jagd freigegeben???


korrekt!


----------



## Wegberger (18. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Hallo,

aber jetzt mal im ernst:

Was erwarten die Angler sich da?

Sonst heißt es doch auch immer von den Landesverbänden, dass die Angler sich verdammt noch mal an die Vereine wenden sollen und das "der Angler" aber auch rein gar nix mit dem Verband zu tun hat.

Also was soll denn dann anderes beim Westensee rauskommen. Für die Freunde des Sonnenkönigs langen 8 Boote doch dicke, insbesondere für die Feiertage und Wochenende des Jahres.

Die ersten paar Versuche mache noch Einige den Lauten und dann ist der elitäre See seinen elitären Publikum vorbehalten.


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

die eigentlich interessante frage lautet doch viel eher - was erwartet der käufer, in dem fall der lsfv-sh?


----------



## Lajos1 (18. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*

Hallo,

es gibt scheints mehr "Westensees" in der Gegend, der bei Wikipedia an erster Stelle auftaucht hat 6,922 Quadratkilometer oder in Hektar 692,2 .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2017)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kauf von Westensee*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> die eigentlich interessante frage lautet doch viel eher - was erwartet der käufer, in dem fall der lsfv-sh?


Wer Gewässer hat, hat die Macht.

Und wenn man seine Zahler dafür noch über Umlage abzocken kann und die noch zustimmten, passt doch alles.

So wollens die Jungs da im LSFV-SH, das ist die Kultur da, das so zu regeln....


----------

